# 2011 Watkins Glen Display...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
As per my usual, I never really know where to post things I do 
Dur hur... I'm just the Waterboy :tongue:

Here's a slideshow*/*video of the Watkins Glen ('70 -80s era) replica I did
in December 2011...

Had a lot of fun, but it was some work doing it all by myself on a Sunday afternoon,
to be ready for Monday morning...

Some cars worked great and some were a real pain... I'll never do trains, 
again... A train-guy was supposed to help me out and bring some more track...
Never showed :lol: Oh, well...

One thing that surprised me over the month was, that the most excited,
most interested group, was girls... Particularly, aged 10 to 12...

It's 4-1/2 minutes and the music is by Ole Botten, who I admire and
highly respect (the timing is off about 0.25 - 0.5 seconds... will try to
re-upload later)...

*~ 2011 Watkins Glen ~*


Hope you enjoy...

John
.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Pretty good for just a water boy!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks, Frank... I still have 5 years left on my WaBoAp (WaterBoyApprenticeship),
before I can get my Journeyman Card 

You may have noticed the *hole* in the middle of the table... It was for the
kids to crawl up under the table to get a track-level view of the action... Really
popular with the single-digit age group... Most 5 yo's were just the right height...

Can't say that I didn't sneak in there, myself, on occasion 
*_____*
*|*:wave:*|* from the Hole...

*Here's a photo of Turn 8 as they saw it...*









.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*A BIG Thank You...*

.
To all who watched my *2011 Watkins Glen* slide-show...

I buzzed through 100*+* plays in two weeks, which is
amazing for one of my shows :lol:

Do believe that is the fastest I've ever cleared 100 :woohoo:

Thanks, again, Folks...

John

*My Slide-Show Homepage*, if you're brave enough 
.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the slide show. 
Neat multi-modal layout. 

umm … if you had another monorail, you could race …


-- D


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thank you, Dslot... Glad you enjoyed it...

The Monorail was probably the most popular item of the display, aside from
Thomas the Tank Engine...

A monorail race would have been fun... I have a Disneyland one, but not
enough track... There are computer-controlled conversions where you can
pick out various stopping points and run 2 on the same track... If the 2nd
one gets too close to the lead one (GPS - ???), the one in the rear will 
slow down... Kind of pricey, though...

Here's a short video of the Monorail in action, w/sound...

https://vimeo.com/72625488

John
.


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Where can I find a schematic of the Watkins Glen track? Tried google, but found other stuff instead. Thank you in advance


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Andrij said:


> Where can I find a schematic of the Watkins Glen track? Tried google, but found other stuff instead. Thank you in advance


Sorry, Andrij... Would have put something up sooner, but my AOL
Software took a dump... Lost all my *saves* & scrambled everything...
Had to get help from AOL to get it corrected...

Anyway, here's an Aurora 4-Lane diagram of Watkins Glen, from '73,
using Aurora AFX SpeedLok track...

Something to use as a reference...

*Watkins Glen Long Course, circa 1971 to 1991...*









Hope this is what you were looking for...

John
.


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you so much John


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Andrij said:


> Thank you so much John


You're most welcome, Andrij... The Glen has always been one of my
favorite tracks and was my 1st permanent layout..

I did replace the Pit straight with two 15" straights and extended the
back straight out to 119", though, on a 5' x 10' table... I only had
a 2-Lane layout...

John
.


----------

